
Director of Star Trek II and VI Joins CBS's TV Reboot - wiremine
http://www.startrek.com/article/nicholas-meyer-joins-new-star-trek-series
======
pklausler
Nicholas Meyer has done a lot of awesome things besides Star Trek, including
writing "The Seven-Percent Solution" which is still my favorite Sherlock
Holmes derivative story. He basically wrote Star Trek II in a couple of weeks
without knowing much about the show before he began, having been hired by
Paramount which was up against hard deadlines and hadn't been able to get a
usable story or script. He also wrote ST IV and ST VI, and is basically
responsible for the rule that only the even-numbered Trek movies were good.
His memoir, "The View from the Bridge" (if I recall the title correctly) is a
really fun read.

